# Tournament Discussions



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Effective immediately, unless permission is granted otherwise, all tournament discussions will be moved to the TOURNAMENT FORUM.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/forumdisplay.php?f=16

Please familiarize yourselves with the forum location and start your new threads there. 

Thanks for the cooperation.


----------

